# Helped out a neighbor today...



## Herb G. (Jan 16, 2019)

I have some neighbors who have been hit hard by the gov't shutdown.
I don't want this to become a political thread, so I'll reserve my thoughts on the situation.

Anyway, I have neighbors who are both out of work,, and struggling to feed their kids.
They have 3 kids under 12, and they need food. Hell, so does everyone else, but this is a special case.
So, today, I decided to make a big batch of Jambalaya for them.
I made around 10 quarts of it, with lots of chicken, sausage, and country ribs.
I stretched it out with lots of rice, veggies, and spices.
It was probably 20 lbs. of food all together.

I packed it up in containers & called the guy over on the pretense of helping me unload some wood.
I told him to bring his wife because I could use all the help I could get.
So, they came over about 15 mins later, and I had a Xerox paper box of hot Jambalaya
packed up & ready to go for them.
They opened the box & smelled what it was right away. The tears in the wife's eyes was thanks enough.
I told them if they need anything else, don't wait to ask.

My wife & I are going to buy them a load of groceries this weekend when we get our regular stuff.
It ain't much, but they sure appreciated it. At least they will have a hot home cooked meal tonite
and some leftovers for a day or 2.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 15


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2019)

Your the best brothet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 16, 2019)

Herb, you and your wife are the epitome of true friends. I applaud you. If more people were like this, the world would be a better place!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 16, 2019)

Hat's off to you Herb. The little people have to stick together, they're always the one hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2019)

Good for you Herb.....


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2019)

What they all said. I am a Gumbo man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 16, 2019)

Too cool! Hard to beat good jambalaya! Hopefully they get back to work soon!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Good on you! Know who true friends are in tough times. Chuck


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, I didn't do it for recognition. I did it because I know what hungry feels like.
I lived in my car when I was a teenager for almost 2 years.
It was not fun, and I was hungry a lot.
No child should have to go to bed hungry because of some Oompa Loompa.

As a side note, I put a couple of these in with the food so they could spice it up as they like it.

https://countrystore.tabasco.com/products/original-red-miniature-sauce

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello Herb,

May the goodness of life always be at your side.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2019)

Herb, people like you make me proud to be a part of this group, good on you man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 17, 2019)

Humanity at its best  My daughter works for TSA and we are having to help her out. It will get to a point where she can’t even afford gas to go back and forth to work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 17, 2019)

Last follow up on the subject.
My wife & I went to our regular grocery store today.
It's a discount store, but they have some name brand stuff too.
We got about $70 worth of our groceries, and 2 baskets full of stuff for the neighbors.
I think it was around $200 worth of various stuff for them.
I had a hard time getting it all in my trunk & my back seat was full too.

I called them on the way home & they met us in the driveway & we just shifted the food from my car to theirs.
The kids don't need to know all the ins & outs of how it's affecting them.
All they need to know is Mom & Dad got enough food to last 2 weeks.

I'm just glad I could help out. They try hard & are decent folks too.

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2019)

What a great friend!!
Great friends are a gift from God.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 17, 2019)

What part of the USA is @Herb G. in?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 17, 2019)

Herb, that's great. We all need to pitch in and help our friends and neighbors. Many people live paycheck to paycheck and can't miss one or it hurts. My daughter and her best friend were furloughed from the EPA and the DOJ. So my wife and I paid their bills this month, as we should have done. This will work out for the best but we need a few grown-ups to stop stomping their feet and making faces at each other. I wrote a long and very critical letter to our new congresswoman who was just elected but I doubt it will help.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 17, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> What part of the USA is @Herb G. in?


Maryland.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 18, 2019)

I started to write this one direction, but this is really stirring me. Herb, and the majority of us on this site all feel this way and would do this for our friends and neighbors. The thing that makes me the saddest (or angriest) is the fact those elected people, for the most part, have no clue how the majority of America lives. 

@Herb G. is just one more reason I love this community!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm just glad I was in a position to help out. I don't have a lot myself, but I feel if I pay it forward, maybe something good will come back my way eventually.
I have plenty of time, and I like to cook, and we had a freezer full of stuff & a pantry full of dry goods, so I just whipped up a big ole batch of Jambalaya while I was at it. They said it was delicious and they were very grateful for getting it.
I'm no pro chef by any means, but I can cook simple, good food. My Mom taught me from age 6.
It has served me well for 50 years now. At least I won't starve.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 18, 2019)

Once upon a time....there were communities that helped each other in times of need. Although that old neighborhood feeling is long gone the good spirit still lays in the hearts of many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

